# Etikett von Dose entfernen



## Html (28. August 2008)

Guten Abend, ich benötige eure Hilfe. Und zwar geht es um das angehängte Bild. Ich benötige die Dose ohne das Etikett ausen herum. D.h die Dose soll nacher "blank" sein.
Leider bin ich noch frischer Anfänger in PS und frage daher mal hier nach!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen!

Vielen Dank schonmal

Edit: Also eine Auswahl um das Etikett zu erstellen und diese mit einer Farbe zu füllen ist nicht das Problem, vielmehr diesen "Blecheffekt" entstehen zu lassen...


----------



## Ex1tus (29. August 2008)

Hi,

da wirst du ein bißchen mit dem Kopierstempel oder, glaub ich in dem Fall besser geeigneten, Reperaturpinsel rumbasteln müssen.

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## janoc (29. August 2008)

Wenn du "ohne Etikett" so meinst, dass man das Blech der Dose darunter sieht, wird es wohl einfacher sein, du suchst dir gleich ein neues Foto von einer Dose ohne Etikett 
bzw du suchst dir ein Foto von einer Dose ohne Etikett und retuschierst einen Teil davon über deine Dose.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2008)

Hihi, wenn man alles genau lesen würde, würde man auch sinnvolle Antworten geben . Ich bin manchmal so faul.....


----------

